# Installing "Flexible Corrugated Copper Water Heater Connector"



## smata67 (Mar 9, 2009)

These have 3/4" FIP fittings and a gasket (not cone) in them. Do I use teflon tape to connect to a 3/4" pipe nipple, after all, both are tapered. The watts connector I have offers no instructions, just "Do Not Overtighten" on the tiny tag. I think I may have cranked the hell out of one that eventually leaked. Not sure if I used tape or not on that one...


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

smata67 said:


> These have 3/4" FIP fittings and a gasket (not cone) in them. Do I use teflon tape to connect to a 3/4" pipe nipple, after all, both are tapered. The watts connector I have offers no instructions, just "Do Not Overtighten" on the tiny tag. I think I may have cranked the hell out of one that eventually leaked. Not sure if I used tape or not on that one...


I have no experience with these, but someone recently created a thread about how he regretted installing one of these.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Feb 22, 2010)

no tape necessary


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Do not use tape. Tighten them hand tight, then go about 180 more degrees. That should hold major amounts of water. Pressurize the system and check for leaks. Tighten as needed to stop any further water coming from the joints.


----------



## MACPLUMB (Jan 21, 2008)

JUST AS A HABIT THAT I DO ON ALL STEEL PIPE THREADS IS A LITTLE

TEFLON TAPE AND THEN SLIC-TITE TEFLON DOPE OVER THREADS

THAT BEEN SAID IF THEY ARE NEW NIPPLES YOU DON'T NEED ANYTHING ELSE

THAT IS WHAT THE RUBBER WASHER INSIDE THE NUT IS FOR TO MAKE A

GOOD WATER TITE SEAL :whistling2:


----------



## smata67 (Mar 9, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> I have no experience with these, but someone recently created a thread about how he regretted installing one of these.


 
That was me! I've decided to try and get it to work and put off "doing it right" until the water heater craps out. No question, I'm never using compression or this type of connections again, all sweat from here on out.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

smata67 said:


> That was me! I've decided to try and get it to work and put off "doing it right" until the water heater craps out. No question, I'm never using compression or this type of connections again, all sweat from here on out.


Why not? :huh:


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

unless you live in an earthquake zone i personally wouldnt use them either,very unprofessional looking much like trac-pipe imo anyway :wink:


----------



## MR. Mr. (May 19, 2010)

Flex connectors will last for years if installed properly.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

plummen said:


> unless you live in an earthquake zone i personally wouldnt use them either,very unprofessional looking much like trac-pipe imo anyway :wink:


Doesn't a water heater installation require an earthquake strap anyway?

:huh:


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

not in nebraska anyway! :laughing:


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Earthquake straps? Not in GA. Not since my first wife walked out, now when she walks across a room=Earthquake! :whistling2: Don't know if we've ever had an earthquake in the 61 years I've been here. I install electric water heaters in my business. The _only_ way I will use those flex copper tubes is if I'm running late in the day, I don't have something I really need in my trailer, and I can come back tomorrow to finish the job rather professionally. I've seen those flex pipes develop pin holes, usually within the bottom of the corrugation and on the outside of the bend --where the water flows against the tubing. David


----------

